# Goggle lens smudges



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey,a few days ago when I was up at the hill I was drinking some hot chocolate while in the lodge and spilt some on my goggles. I got the stuff on the outside off and continued riding the rest of the days. The next day when I was snowboarding there was a giant smudge on the goggles, and it was on the inside between the two things of plastic. So me being smart I tried to get the smudge out from between the lenses by washing it out. Turns out that doesn't work and the goggles iced up so much in the middle that I couldn't see at all. 

So I guess my question from this uselessly long post is: how do you get a smudge out from between the lenses. I've tried with normal and soapy water and it doesn't work.

Thanks 
glm


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

glm said:


> how do you get a smudge out from between the lenses?


you don't. you get new lenses or new goggles.


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

Holy shit I am possibly the most stupid human being in history. I tried one last time to clean it, this time by putting it in almost boiling water, because hot=clean, right? Wrong. Hot=exterior and interior lens separation.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah...hot melts the glue in between.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

your gogs are bonfire fodder.


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

hopefully not... I double sided taped them back together ( and cleaned them at the same time) so I'll see how it holds up


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

don't goggles have something (an inert gas?) in between the two lenses that prevents them from fogging up? i forgot what it was called, or if maybe i just dreamed it up, but i remember that's why you have the interior and exterior glued together.


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

I know windows do to prevent heat transfer but I don't know about goggles...


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

i remember where i heard it from; i used to play paintball and for sure most goggles worth their money had that feature to prevent fogging (can't aim if you can't see). i'm not sure if it's true for snowboard goggles though. for your sake i hope i'm wrong:thumbsup:


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks they weren't that expensive in the the first place, but I'm a penny pincher so I try to fix anything that breaks (but usually end up making it worse)


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

glm said:


> hopefully not... I double sided taped them back together ( and cleaned them at the same time) so I'll see how it holds up


:laugh: this thread is full of win


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

wow...those goggles are toast. i cant believe you actually tried to BOIL them.


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

in my defence, I did not actually boil them...just in really hot water :laugh:... ok I'm stupid


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

yea i would honestly throw those in the trash. its not even worth trying to see if theyll work with the double sided tape, they wont.


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

Tried them yesterday... they work! amazing what tape can do. 
i promise this is the last time I post on this


----------

